# Best Slingshot Under 40 Bucks?



## Nickricebass

Hey there everyone. I have been snooping around this forum for a month or so and it seems like you guys have this all figured out. My question for all of you is; if you only had $40 what slingshot would you buy? (No DIYs).

It seems like it is between flippingout's polymer creations, one of the PS series from A+, or a pocket preditor made of polymer.

Thanks.


----------



## lightgeoduck

All excellent choices that you have selected.. If you go to the Vendor's section here on SSF I can say any slingshot posted there, for the price you are looking for, will be quality.

Best is in the eyes of the beholder, but quality can always be suggested.

Good luck and welcome.

Oh FYI you most likely will buy more later, so dont rack your head on the wall about it







... then you will start making your own, opening another craze for yourself.

LGD


----------



## Sofreto

I agree with LGD...anyone of those is fine...I have each of those and they are great...all do nice work...Welcome to the community.


----------



## Acedoc

for my starter i got the axiom from nathan. an absolute blast and good support by vendor. it shakes of fork hits even with .38 lead.
for my next one i have a bill hays HTS G10 in the pipeline.
then it will be back to nathan for one of his real high end babes.


----------



## Acedoc

sorry , typo read off for of.


----------



## LVO

lightgeoduck said:


> All excellent choices that you have selected.. If you go to the Vendor's section here on SSF I can say any slingshot posted there, for the price you are looking for, will be quality.
> 
> Best is in the eyes of the beholder, but quality can always be suggested.
> 
> Good luck and welcome.
> 
> Oh FYI you most likely will buy more later, so dont rack your head on the wall about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... then you will start making your own, opening another craze for yourself.
> 
> LGD


Like the Duck said, just get one of those. They're great. LOT of quality makers out there. You'll buy more and then you'll start building.
Congratulations on your new addiction!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Axiom polymer from flippin out. For my money, and with only one slingshot in my quiver, no doubt for me.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

advitya said:


> sorry , typo read off for of.


You can edit your posts when you make a typo.


----------



## rockslinger

LVO said:


> All excellent choices that you have selected.. If you go to the Vendor's section here on SSF I can say any slingshot posted there, for the price you are looking for, will be quality.
> 
> Best is in the eyes of the beholder, but quality can always be suggested.
> 
> Good luck and welcome.
> 
> Oh FYI you most likely will buy more later, so dont rack your head on the wall about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... then you will start making your own, opening another craze for yourself.
> 
> LGD


Like the Duck said, just get one of those. They're great. LOT of quality makers out there. You'll buy more and then you'll start building.
Congratulations on your new addiction!
[/quote] I agree with this!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I have sold quite a few Saunders Hawk kits (which I make almost nothing on) and believe it is a great beginner's slingshot. A Trumark S9 which I don't sell is also a great beginner's slingshot. When a person first starts shooting he or she should have a little distance between there fingers or hand and the tips of a slingshot and that is why I like these two slingshots for a beginner. Later after you have shot awhile anything goes and there are a lot of fine custom slingshot makers out there. I have gotten a very unusual feedback many times about the Saunders Hawk. It usually goes like this; (I hate the Hawk, but I shoot it the best of any slingshot that I own.) -- Tex


----------



## orcrender

Don't forget to look at pocketpredator.com. He has a fine polymer line and the Hathcock target shooter is great if you are a side shooter.


----------



## Acedoc

Henry in Panama said:


> sorry , typo read off for of.


You can edit your posts when you make a typo.
[/quote]
Didn't see the edit icon, will take care next time.


----------



## Nickricebass

Thanks so much. I think it is between flippinout and pocket preditor. Thanks for the help.


----------



## WILD BILL

Nickricebass said:


> Thanks so much. I think it is between flippinout and pocket preditor. Thanks for the help.


The XX Design9 Flippinout) Axiom polymer is one of the most accurate (point and shoot) frames out there. It is my favorite and well worth the cost.

Bill


----------



## dgui

*Check with Tex, He's cheap, uh I mean reasonable and sells great reliable performing stuff.*


----------



## Tex-Shooter

You are right with cheap! I know because my wife has said so! -- Tex


----------



## crapshot

bill hays poly ranger with bills express bands


----------



## Bill Hays

My honest opinion is the SEAL in Polymer.
I'm not one to usually toot my own horn, but that design, if it existed before I started shooting and making slingshots... I would never have started making slingshots in the first place. As it's "good enough".
Sure made out of premium materials, cool woods and or grip applications are nice... but when you want something that is very versatile, in that it can be used forks up, forks to the side, shoot through the forks or over the top... shoot arrows, stones, steel, marbles or lead with no modifications... can use a variety of popular elastics to propel whatever you like... is easily pocketable... and on top of that is made from a material that floats, is impact and scratch resistant, light for all day carry... and doesn't break your heart or the bank if you accidently lose it... The Polymer SEAL is all of that and more.

There's one in action shooting paintballs at the beginning of this video:


----------



## Berkshire bred

for a cheap starter slingshot get a barnett black widow, then buy some flatbands of ebay, watch a tutorial on hw to fit them and then that will get you started, or you could have a look on the vendors forum.


----------



## bkcooler

It seems the plastics are covered so I'll recommend wooden ones from Bunny Buster.
I have 2 of his pocketshooters and I love them.
One was christmas special for $20, but his regular price is $5 more.
The other was custom osage orange and cocobolo palm which was bit more.

I recommend; http://www.bunnybuster.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3261632


----------



## Incomudro

To the OP, any of the slingshots you mentioned would do fine.
Buy what you like, they are all fine Slingshots.

As lightgeoduck said: "Don't rack your head on the wall ever it..."
You _will _buy others in time.

Pick what you like.
Have fun and learn how to and enjoy shooting it.


----------



## bunnybuster

bkcooler said:


> It seems the plastics are covered so I'll recommend wooden ones from Bunny Buster.
> I have 2 of his pocketshooters and I love them.
> One was christmas special for $20, but his regular price is $5 more.
> The other was custom osage orange and cocobolo palm which was bit more.
> 
> I recommend; http://www.bunnybust...ts/show/3261632


Thanks BKcooler
Wooden slingshots rule


----------



## M.J

bkcooler said:


> It seems the plastics are covered so I'll recommend wooden ones from Bunny Buster.
> I have 2 of his pocketshooters and I love them.
> One was christmas special for $20, but his regular price is $5 more.
> The other was custom osage orange and cocobolo palm which was bit more.
> 
> I recommend; http://www.bunnybust...ts/show/3261632


My Cocobolo/Osage Pocket Shooter was under $40 and it's an absolute work of art and a fantastic shooter:


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Any of those suggested are fine slingshots!

Everyone has varying opinions and so will you once you start shooting. My advise is to choose one and get to having some fun, and then try another!! That's what most of us have done and will continue doing through the years since it's such a blast!!








The truth is each design and slingshot is a mix of elements that are pros to some and cons for others.

If I can help you in any way with my slingshots just contact me by email.
All the best,
Perry (A+)


----------



## kobe23

Nickricebass said:


> Hey there everyone. I have been snooping around this forum for a month or so and it seems like you guys have this all figured out. My question for all of you is; if you only had $40 what slingshot would you buy? (No DIYs).
> 
> It seems like it is between flippingout's polymer creations, one of the PS series from A+, or a pocket preditor made of polymer.
> 
> Thanks.


I somehow interpreted the quote as the vendors are not 'DIY'-ing their slingshots. =/


----------



## justin9900

a scout or one of aplus ps series


----------



## bmlodge

Bill Hays said:


> My honest opinion is the SEAL in Polymer.
> I'm not one to usually toot my own horn, but that design, if it existed before I started shooting and making slingshots... I would never have started making slingshots in the first place. As it's "good enough".
> Sure made out of premium materials, cool woods and or grip applications are nice... but when you want something that is very versatile, in that it can be used forks up, forks to the side, shoot through the forks or over the top... shoot arrows, stones, steel, marbles or lead with no modifications... can use a variety of popular elastics to propel whatever you like... is easily pocketable... and on top of that is made from a material that floats, is impact and scratch resistant, light for all day carry... and doesn't break your heart or the bank if you accidently lose it... The Polymer SEAL is all of that and more.
> 
> There's one in action shooting paintballs at the beginning of this video:


Have to agree with Bill here. I have many slingshots Dankungs, Flippinout Scout/Maxim Champ, Bill Hays SERE, Hathcock, Tube Master and Seal Sniper both in G10 and Polymer and I have to say the one I have shot the most is the Seal Sniper. I just wish I had bought it sooner. Don't get me wrong I shoot all my slingshots as they all have their advantages, apart from the Dankungs which I don't really bother with anymore if I'm being honest.
If a zombie apocalypse happened tomorrow I would grab both my Seal Snipers without hesitation. I find them to be comfortable, very stable and easy pocketable, especially the polymer one which is slightly smaller, lighter and less thick than the G10, that's why I bought it. It cost $25 too. Bargain!

Ben


----------



## Amarsbar

any poly slingshot will be strong and quite cheap


----------



## THWACK!

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have sold quite a few Saunders Hawk kits (which I make almost nothing on) and believe it is a great beginner's slingshot. A Trumark S9 which I don't sell is also a great beginner's slingshot. When a person first starts shooting he or she should have a little distance between there fingers or hand and the tips of a slingshot and that is why I like these two slingshots for a beginner. Later after you have shot awhile anything goes and there are a lot of fine custom slingshot makers out there. I have gotten a very unusual feedback many times about the Saunders Hawk. It usually goes like this; (I hate the Hawk, but I shoot it the best of any slingshot that I own.) -- Tex


I've one (Hawk). Thanks to Tex-Shooter for a fine product!

Mike


----------



## THWACK!

Berkshire bred said:


> for a cheap starter slingshot get a barnett black widow, then buy some flatbands of ebay, watch a tutorial on hw to fit them and then that will get you started, or you could have a look on the vendors forum.


HAVE HAD ONE FOR MANY YEARS - MOST COMFORTABLE OF ALL THE ss i OWN.

i hate my caps key!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wll

THWACK! said:


> Berkshire bred said:
> 
> 
> 
> for a cheap starter slingshot get a barnett black widow, then buy some flatbands of ebay, watch a tutorial on hw to fit them and then that will get you started, or you could have a look on the vendors forum.
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE HAD ONE FOR MANY YEARS - MOST COMFORTABLE OF ALL THE ss i OWN.
> 
> i hate my caps key!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Yes, the box store slings offer a lot for your buck, and once you modify them a bit, you wind up with a very good slingshot for sure. The Black Widow is a well made SS, of which I have a few !

BTW:There are host of slings made by every vendor on this forum that make very good slings at under $40,00

wll


----------

